# Light constantly flickering



## Halley (30 Jun 2017)

Hi I have a Juwel rekkord 600 and the the light has started to flicker on and off constantly. Do I need a new light or is the whole system banjaxed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2017)

I don't think so, it's just sounds as though you need a new starter....


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (30 Jun 2017)

Is it running tubes or led? If tubes will either be just the tube or worse case the choke.  Both simple replace, if it has two tubes running try the other one in if it still does it try the choke in of the other tube. Simply turn anti clockwise and it should pop out. Make sure your disconnected from mains before trying any of the above. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (30 Jun 2017)

This could be caused by several things.. First to check is the lamp starter, if this is deffect the tube flickers erraticaly.

Worst case scenario..
The juwel aquarium hoods while aging are know to be affected by corrosion on the tube and ballast contacts. These should be inspected an cleaned with some sandpaper or a steel brush if it shows signs of corrosion. It shows a clear white/green powder like substance on teh contacts.. If corrosion gets to much it works as an insulator and prevents the power to flow correctly.. Depending on the build these hoods can have a Thermal fuse that shuts the power if it gets to hot.. These can get hot also due to corrosion on it's contacts.

I red about it quite often, that Juwel hoods are a pain in the bottoms to open for a proper inspection... I can conferm, not so long a go i DIY converted a juwel hood with 12 volt led strips myself. I wanted to take it apart and store all the parts. Storing the parts didn't work out, taking them out, cracked them beyong repair.

Just a heads up, if it aint that starter as Tim already pointed out..


----------



## ian_m (30 Jun 2017)

A failed starter does not cause flickering. In fact it probably indicates the starter is fine.

Juwel lights do not use starters anyway, the tube ballasts are fully electronic.

Basically one of the tubes is failing. You may be able to identify it from a burnt end, where the starting filament is burnt or starting to burn out. So trip to local fish shop (with lighting unit) and get them to identify and swap out tubes.


----------



## Halley (30 Jun 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Is it running tubes or led? If tubes will either be just the tube or worse case the choke.  Both simple replace, if it has two tubes running try the other one in if it still does it try the choke in of the other tube. Simply turn anti clockwise and it should pop out. Make sure your disconnected from mains before trying any of the above.
> 
> Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk



It's a t8 - there is only one tube. I should probably know this but what is the "choke"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (30 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> This could be caused by several things.. First to check is the lamp starter, if this is deffect the tube flickers erraticaly.
> 
> Worst case scenario..
> The juwel aquarium hoods while aging are know to be affected by corrosion on the tube and ballast contacts. These should be inspected an cleaned with some sandpaper or a steel brush if it shows signs of corrosion. It shows a clear white/green powder like substance on teh contacts.. If corrosion gets to much it works as an insulator and prevents the power to flow correctly.. Depending on the build these hoods can have a Thermal fuse that shuts the power if it gets to hot.. These can get hot also due to corrosion on it's contacts.
> ...



Any pointers on how to open the hood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (30 Jun 2017)

ian_m said:


> A failed starter does not cause flickering. In fact it probably indicates the starter is fine.
> 
> Juwel lights do not use starters anyway, the tube ballasts are fully electronic.
> 
> ...



Thanks I will check when I get home - it's a t8 so I am not sure if them still have them in stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (30 Jun 2017)

Halley said:


> It's a t8 - there is only one tube. I should probably know this but what is the "choke"?



The choke is the starter in @Tim Harrison pictured post.


----------



## zozo (30 Jun 2017)

Halley said:


> Any pointers on how to open the hood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hard to say, depends on the age, model and size probably.. The one i trashed was a 60x30 and glued and what was not glued was riveted.. And after many years of use the plastic becomes a bit brittle it snaps easily. I managed to open the hood, but trying to get the other electrical components out half of it just cracked with the slightes force put on it. Didn't bother much, rebuilded all with leds anyway.. It was more a matter of pride to do it as tidy as possible and maybe save some stuff for eventuel later reuse.. But old crap, stays old crap. If you search the net, you'll probably find some whoos about opening juwel hoods and corroded contacts in english as well as all other languages.  It's very common with few years old juwel hoods and tanks.


----------



## Halley (3 Jul 2017)

Thanks everyone for help - I think I might try to buy some leds - any suggestions for a juwel 60 litre tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (3 Jul 2017)

I still have these in use above a 60x30x30 tank.. Doing well for about 2 years now..
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs...-2-chips-18W-M-8520-LED-Hard/32373288003.html
Very good quality and capacity.. I have 4 of these strips hanging 40 cm above an open top tank.. For a medium liight tank this is more then enough.
If it would be placed in a hood close to the surface 4 of them will be a tad much, maybe even a tad much for a high light tank. So a dimmer controller like the TC420 is no unnecessary luxury.

The strips are 50 cm long come complete in aloy heatsink profile with cover and end caps, kit the end caps and they are sufficiently sealed.and easy to mount in an existing hood.

Buying a set of 5 strips would give you more than enough light, likely way to much.. Try to start out with 2, if that aint enough add 1 or 2 more.. Controlling them with the TC420 you have the luxury of dimming them..

You would need a DC 12 volt power supply.. These strips consume 18 watt p/m that makes 45 watt total for 5 strips.. So if you take a DC 12 volt - 60 watt power supply you are good to go with any configuration from 1 to 5 strips.


----------

